# Rollmöpse selber machen



## Amazone01 (5. September 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Hab das Forum durchsucht, ob es hier ein "Rezept" für Rollmöpse gibt, ist leider fehlgeschlagen.
Kann mir jemand helfen??


----------



## Kieler-Sprotte (6. September 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*



*Hallo Amazone01, #h *


Ich habe gerade von meinem Onkel ein super Rezept bekommen,
die schmecken himmlisch...:k auch die Matjes....

Viel Spaß, Kieler-Sprotte


..
*Matjes*



Heringe reinigen


7 Tage in Salz einlegen, müssen ganz bedeckt sein !


 nach 7 Tagen aus dem Salz nehmen und abspülen.


 Schwanz abschneiden, Mittelgräte entfernen


in der Mitte von oben nach unten teilen


die Haut abziehen. Innenseite die Gräten mit dem Messer ausschälen


Wässern, ca. 30 – 40 Minuten


In Küchenpapier abtrocknen


Matjes in Speiseöl einlegen *nach 3 Tagen fertig zu Verspeisen !!!*


*Rollmops*


Heringe reinigen, 


ca. 36 Stunden in Salz einlegen, müssen ganz bedeckt sein !


nach 36 Stunden aus dem Salz nehmen und abspülen


ca. 36 Stunden in unverdünntem Essig einlegen


nach 36 Stunden aus dem Essig nehmen


Mittelgräte entfernen


Zum Füllen der Rollmöpse Gurken, Zwiebel oder ähnliches


Hering mit den Zwiebel und Gurke belegen und zusammenrollen mit
Zahnstocher feststecken.



*Sud für die Rollmöpse*


Essig – Wasser und Zucker, lieblich abschmecken.


1 TL Senfkörner, 1 TL Pfefferkörner, 2 Lorbeerblätter, 5 Pimentkörner,
5 Wacholderbeeren. Alles aufkochen, dann abgekühlt darüber gießen.


----------



## Amazone01 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

Hallo Kieler- Sprotte,

besten Dank für deine Antwort. Ich  :k  Rollmöpse 
Wobei es ja einfacher ist die zu kaufen, jedoch wollt ich die gern mal selbst zubereiten.


----------



## Kieler-Sprotte (7. September 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

Hallo,#h 

ja, einfacher ist es schon sie zu kaufen, aber mein Mann
ist sehr empfindlich, er kann nichts ab, was Haltbarkeitsstoffe enthält.
So mache ich möglichst immer alles selber.

Diese Rollmöpse hat ein Bekannter von uns immer gemacht und die
schmecken wirklich super gut.

Ausserdem macht es Spass!

Ich will auch ein paar in Sahnesoße einlegen. (Leckerschmecker)

Lieben Gruß und gutes Gelingen...

Kieler-Sprotte#v


----------



## MichaelB (11. September 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

Moin,

na jetzt weiß ich doch endlich, was ich mit der guten Handvoll Heringen mache, die noch bei mir frieren  #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pete (11. September 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

rollmops machen hätte ja von der ausdrucksweise her genügt, der plural klingt irgendwie schon wieder a bissrl zweideutig...


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

@ Amazone01:


> Ich liebe Rollmöpse


Na denn mal herzlichen Glückwunsch  #6 
Falls du keine Heringe zur Hand hast, probier doch mal das Rezept von Willi Hölzemer mit sauer eingekochten Weißfischen: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#glas
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Amazone01 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

Danke muddyliz,

werd ich dann auch mal so probieren.


----------



## Klapps kallikay (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

von mir auch alles liebe zum birthday.
ach übrigens,mir gefällt der ort felsberg sehr schön,besonders der fluß eder am fuß der felsburg.
war gerade letzten august beim oltimertreffen in felsberg,einfach genial die umgebung.
so nun genug geschleimt.
ein herzliches petri noch hinterher.

MfG Kay


----------



## MichaelB (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

Moin,

bis in den Sud haben es die letzten Lübecker Heringe nun geschafft |wavey: 

Wie lange sollten sie im Sud bleiben?
Welcher Essig empfielt sich?
Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich ganz frische Heringe nehme oder die Eingefrorenen?
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Willi-w (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

Hallo Amazone |wavey: 

Darüber hab ich gestern zufällig ne Sendung gesehen. Da wurden Rollmöpse aus Wolfsbarschfilet gemacht. Geht aber genauso mit Hering.

Man schneidet eine oder mehr große Zwiebeln und kocht sie zusammen mit Weinessig, Salz, Zucker und Piment auf. Die Fischfilets werden zusammengerollt (Gurke rein) und mit nem Holzspieß befestigt. Dann kommen die Fische in ne Auflaufform oder so was in der Art. 
Nun die Fische mit dem (heißen!) Sud übergiesen und mindestens 24 Stunden durchziehen lassen.

Lustigen Hunger! #6 

Gruß, Willi


----------



## MichaelB (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

Moin,

der erste Versuch mit aufgetauten Heringen endete leider nicht so toll... #c  warscheinlich war der Sud Schuld - die Rollmöpse zerfielen quasi und waren so derart sauer :v 

Auf ein Neues #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalle (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

wenn du weisst wie Bismarckhering geht!!!! Natürlich mit filetseiten gemacht!!

Heringe einfach nach 2-3 tagen aus dem sud nehmen,eher 2 tage... gurke ,zwiebeln rein ,wickeln, (zahnstocher) und wieder ab in  den sud, nach weiteren 2-3 tagen sind sie fertig...

werd mal das rezept für Bismarkhering raussuchen und hier reinstellen!
bis jetzt war jeder begeistert davon, hab es mal von der frau des Käptains von der Südwind aus Travemünde bekommen... legger sach ich euch!! #6

Ähmmmm, nix mit in salz legen am anfang. #c ..nur frischen Hering 12 std wässern,(eher länger) dann gehn die gräten fast von alleine raus, und die die nicht rausgehen, werden durch den essig so weich, man merkt sie nicht!  :q ....!bei aufgetauten Hering,gehts fast genauso schön die gräten zu entfernen..., aber jeder macht es halt anders...

Schau mal unter Fischrezepte, seite 14, unter EINGELEGT!!!!!!!, da hab ich das rezept reingestellt!!

probier es mal aus amazone!! geht wirklich sehr gut


----------



## Kalle (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

Mal Grundsatz !! Gebatene Fische(hering,makrelen ,plattfische,) immer heiss übergiessen,Rohe Fische ...sud aufkochen und abkühlen lassen,(Kalt) dann über den Fisch..giessen.


----------



## wernermarco123 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

AW: Röllmöpse selber machen

Ich fahre das ganze Jahr raus auf die Ostsee zum angeln  und fange als Beifang von März bis Dezember Heringe. Die Zubereitung zur Herstellung von Rollmöpsen oder  Matjes ist immer ein spannendes Erlebnis. Grundsätzlich ist das bei den Rollmöpsen immer eine Sache des richtigen abschmeckens wenn man den Sud herstellt. Ich mag es lieber etwas süß-sauer bei dem Sud. Ich verwende übrigens Essig-Essenz für den Sud. Ich stelle immer nur soviel Rollmöpse her wie wir in den nächsten Monat verzehren können. Nach der Herstellung kommen die Gläser in den Kühlschrank.Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Haltung der fertigen Rollmöpse(Gläser) im Keller nur begrenzt haltbar sind. (Temperatur ca. 12 Grad)ca. 14 Tage. Übrigens kann man auch eingefrorene Heringe verwenden frische sind natürlich besser. Das nächste mal mehr dann auch was zu den Matjes.
Gruß
Wernermarco


----------



## jannisO (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

meine letzten Heringe befinden sich seit einer Woche im Sud. Grübel schon dauernd ob ich mal nasche :k
wird Zeit das es wieder los geht und der Hering da ist. lauere schon in den Startlöchern


----------



## jannisO (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rollmöpse selber machen*

ich richte mich übrigens nach diesem Rezept wobei ich auch Essig-Essenz verwende.

http://www.lübecker-angler.de/postn...e=article&sid=366&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------

